# new enclosure



## walker17 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am thinking about building some new enclosures for my JSE 2s Something that is narrow in front but quite deep. My main concern is putting the woofers on the side as the crossover for the low bass is 150hz. Will this affect adversley effect the bass output? I crossover the JSEs to the sub at 60hz. FWIW the slope of theXover is very steep, on the order of 100db per octave. Opinions greatly appreciated!

Walker17


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think the bass output will be affected as long as your enclosure volume remains the same. Orientation shouldn't matter so much in the range between 60-150 Hz.

The problem will likely be more in the mids and high freqs as the crossover was likely designed with baffle step compensation based on the original enclosure width. If you are changing this significantly you may have a hump/dip in the frequency and/or power response.


----------



## walker17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the information! And yes , I would be chankin the width from 17.5 to about 10". Would that be a significant amount? Any input would be a great help! Thanks! walker 17


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

walker17 said:


> Thanks for the information! And yes , I would be chankin the width from 17.5 to about 10". Would that be a significant amount? Any input would be a great help! Thanks! walker 17


I don't recommend it, as that would require completely different baffle step comensation. You can change the depth and height but not the width. Otherwise you need to be ready to rework the crossover with measurements taken in the new baffle.


----------



## walker17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advise! I will keep the enclosure I have. Walker17


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

"Would that be a significant amount?"
Yes. Don't change the width.


----------



## walker17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I was really wanting to change the looks of the jse speakers but I really don't want to change the crossover, a Richars Modaferri design, Infinite slopetype. Iguess I will have to live withe looks, the sound is great! walker17


----------

